# Can freebsd 6.2 be updated to 7.1 through Internet?



## jronald (Jan 26, 2009)

And how?
I'm a novice, and need a detailed guide.
Thanks.


----------



## hydra (Jan 26, 2009)

Check this out as a starting point:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------

